# G519 in the evening sun...



## johan willaert (Jul 9, 2018)

The wonderful warm Summer weather just forced me to get one of the G519 out last night.... Had a great ride in the evening sun...


----------



## jkent (Jul 9, 2018)

Still on the lookout for one. Maybe someday it will come my way.
Thinking about building a clone until I find the real deal. 
I have at least 1/2 of the hard parts to find.
But need a frame.
Nice bike and a cool picture.
JKent


----------



## tango021 (Jul 10, 2018)

Fantastic picture ! the design of this bike is definitely beautiful ...


----------

